# Tony Hawk helmet cam... worth it??



## raceface9465 (Aug 2, 2005)

Im looking at one of these digital blue, all-in-one helmet cam thingies by Tony Hawk. Does anyone have one of these? I want to know what the video quality is like. im used to using my freind's Canon digital camera to take video, as you know video quality isnt spectacular on dig cameras, but it works. If the quality is at least as good as something like that, i'll get it. what do you think?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

raceface9465 said:


> Im looking at one of these digital blue, all-in-one helmet cam thingies by Tony Hawk. Does anyone have one of these? I want to know what the video quality is like. im used to using my freind's Canon digital camera to take video, as you know video quality isnt spectacular on dig cameras, but it works. If the quality is at least as good as something like that, i'll get it. what do you think?


Much Worse!!!! The quality of a Tony Hawk vid is 1/2 a digital. I have a Casio EX750 and it shoots movies at 640 x 480 now the hawk shoots at 320 x 240. Not very good at all. on the product it says: PRODUCT IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR CUSTOMERS WHO WANT TV/DVD QUALITY VIDEO, and is great for kids. I would not get one.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

oh ya and only a 32meg card so the longest movie you can get is like 5-6mins.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I think you need to spend a lot of money to get a good helmet cam. A buddy of mine had a samsung $500 camera with a little helmet attachment and although the picture quality was o.k. it was too wide angle and all the jumps and stuff looked like they were 2 inches tall when you watched the video.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I just checked out the website. The clip they had didnt look too bad. Like the other guy said, don't expect DVD quality output but if you just want to have some fun I guess it's not that bad of a deal.


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it's kind of neat and an easy way to video some of your favorite riding scenes. Sure, it's not film maker quality but you could do a lot of things with that little camera. Strap it to your frame, your dog, small child and just about anywhere. 

I might pick one up.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

striker said:


> I think it's kind of neat and an easy way to video some of your favorite riding scenes. Sure, it's not film maker quality but you could do a lot of things with that little camera. Strap it to your frame, your dog, small child and just about anywhere.
> 
> I might pick one up.


Got one for my son this Christmas and its pretty cool and relly easy to use. Its certainly is low res but its a hoot to play around with and good enough that you can make some fun little movies. The editing software is simple and I think (havent tried it yet) you can even export the clips into other programs to edit (Like ArcSoft). For a c-note, Id say go for it unless you plan on making the next Earthed, youll be fine.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Well if you get one don't crash or your done. Up to you. I just picked up a helmet camera few months back from www.helmetcamera.com that can be run over by a truck and still work.

Try a couple other places: www.viosport.com (they do have the Tony Hawk.)

and www.helmetcamera.com.

It will be more but you quality and Length of record time will be much more.

And to crakbot everything recorded on a Helmet Cam looks about two inches. tall no matter what kind of lens. you have.

P.S. Putting one of the Hawk cams on your Dog/Cat would be awesome!!! I'd get one for a cat cam!!


----------



## raceface9465 (Aug 2, 2005)

I ended up getting one made by oregon scientific, i found it on BestBuy.com, it was the same price as the tony hawk, but it looked a little better. it says that it records at 640res, but has three options, 640, 320, or 160. my freinds dig camera apparently records at 320, so if its as good as that, then i will be happy with it. i have a 128mb expansion card that will fit it, so i should be able to take a desent amount of video.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

So even with the laser sighting it's not as good as the Oregon Scientific one?

Got a link for OS?


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

*I have one*

I have the Tony Hawk cam- To be honest, since the thing goes for $50 at Circuit City and Best Buy, it's definitely worth the price. The kit comes with everything you need to go out and start capturing footage (except the two AAA batteries). I would definitely recommend grabbing a 2 gig SD card when you buy the camera though. The laser sight works surprisingly well and transferring the video into the PC is an absolute breeze thanks to the included software. If your goal is to make a retail quality DVD, don't waste your time here. If however you are looking to snag some helmet cam footage of your favorite trails/ drops and email them to your friends, put em up online, or just show family and friends- this is your cam. The best feature (aside from the price) is the ease of everything: after purchasing you will literally be watching footage you took in a half hour. Hope this helps.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

*OS Link*

Oh and here is a link to the Oregon Scientific on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Scient...s_1/002-8580760-6536818?ie=UTF8&s=electronics


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's the OS link..... http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/product.asp?cid=20&scid=77&pid=709


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Ordered the Oregon Scientific ATC-2000 for $100. At 30 frames per second and 1 hour on a 2GB SD card, it is a big improvement over the ATC-1000.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I recieved the Tony Hawk cam last year for Christmas from my brother in laws' family. It's a pretty cool little toy. If your goal is to put video out on YouTube or something like that then it works fine. If your goal are TV vids, eh not so much.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

I got an "Extreme Adventure Camera 480 Helmet Camera Kit" (sony lipstick cam with fixins) from here. Its sort of a bitter sweet peice of equipment.

First off for a recording device you have to have your own camcorder. Which is kind of a pain: there's a wire from the lipstick camera to the camcorder, a wire to to mic, and another wire to the power supply for the lipstick cam. Its all rather messy. To start recording, you have to start recording on your camcorder, repack it up in a custom made tupperware safebox, throw it back into you extra large camelback, start riding, then go through that in reverse to stop recording.

However, overall quality is pretty good. Colors seem slightly washed, and the camera seems to struggle adjusting to change light brightness. Also mine has a wide angle lens in it so it actually looks like your moving right along, but if you are following someone, they appear way off in the distance 

With that said, there is something to be said for these all in one cheapie units.

And there is this as well: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SCX105L-Sports-Camcorder-Optical/dp/B0007QN8AG
I even heard rumors that the next version of that will have a wireless lipstick cam?


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah a couple of my friends have models like the Sony lipstick mentioned above and indeed, the amount of hookup is a pain in the a$$ not to mention bulky and fragile. There is a definite increase in quality though, that's why it's critical to ask yourself "what do I intend to do with the footage I take?"

I went with the Hawk cam for nothing other than the fact that you literally stick the camera to the included rubber strap, slap it around your lid and your ready to start making video. The entire set up process is literally no more than thirty seconds. Of course, as others have pointed out, the down side is that the quality is nowhere near as good as more high end set ups. I suppose perhaps the Oregon Scientific is the middle of the road option that may do it all. The ATC-2000 looks like my next venture.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Cheapest price on the web with shipping for the ATC-2K that I can find.

Problem is....order now, long lead time: http://www.digitalphotographystuff.com/DPSPROD-43415.html

Got mine here: http://www.ambientweather.com/orebat18.html

REI has a better description: http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...12&parent_category_rn=4760430&vcat=REI_SEARCH


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, that looks really cool. I might pick one up.


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

could you post some clips of the atc2000? maybe inside to the outside daylight to show the cam ajust to the light?? thanks


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Ya, give me a week or so. 
Had to order from the factory at: www2.oregonscientific.com 

$129.00 but no tax and free shipping.


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

Ordered my atc2000 from Amazon. $99.00 and free shipping. Let's hope we are not disappointed. Should have next week.


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

everyone post vids if ya got them... even if its in the back yard.... i might get 2 of these


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.beerorkid.com/category/vids-i-made/ 
a whole bunch of vids I made with my helmet cam.

canon 400 or something with a 2gb card on a mini tripod I ziptied to my helmet.

make sure to click on the pics not the youtube vids (youtube compression hoses them bad)

also all the vids have been compressed / edited / music added with microsoft movie maker.

Works good enough for me.

But man the oregon looks sweet. how is the vibration dampening?


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Excellent video, smooth and consistent frame rate. Only one suggestion:

Go to a local hardware store and pick up a roll of foam insulating tape. Its sticky on one side and soft foam on the other. Cut off a little square and stick it to your helmet where you zip tie the camera and it will smooth out the bumpy nature of the footage.

I had the same problem initially, and this cheap fix cured it 100%


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

prob the best looking one. I chop them down from about 1.5 GB to 100 mb so it really effects the pics.

Here is one with the highest settings, still compressed though.
http://www.beerorkid.com/vids/2006-08-22MWC.wmv

Thanks for the tips on the foam. I need to work on it. you can hear the motion thing bang around in the films before I add the tunes.


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

ok everyone post vids with the atc 2000 helmet cam thanks


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya, this is the only one I found. It was a water craft forum. You may have to register w/the forum to view the video.

http://www.pwctoday.com/showthread.p...752#post948752


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

oops! The link doesn't seem to work anymore. I posted the same link under the new products section of this forum, and it works.

sorry. my computer skills need work.


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

wish somone could just post a clip of indoors to outside to see the quality... ive seen 2 the water craft which sucks... you cant tell anything with the 80% view of water with all that vibration.. and another on a atv...and the same problem lots of vibration and the camera was pointed to the ground..... useless to find out anything


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Received mine today! 
3 days from the manufacturer!


----------



## shorty01 (Nov 1, 2006)

can you post a clip or 2? in 640480? 30fps?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Quick shipping from OS. Looks great! will post a vid next week....


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

so couple question...can the ATC-2k record sound? and whats the cheapest on the web that i can get it now. Also anyone have experience with skiing with one of these?


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

it says it has a microphone

I am sure it is the mini digital camera type mic. good, but not the best.


----------



## leaknoil (Nov 2, 2006)

Cheapest I found was $99 and free shipping from amazon. I received an email that it was shipped yesterday. Yes it records sound. The camera is so new that there isn't much video posted on the web. Lots of ATC-1000 video though. Check out "youtube.com"


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

trigger = pulled.

Mudd what shipping did you get?


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

My wife ordered my atc-2000 birthday present yesterday from REI for $119 (but we'll get a little back in our dividend). Now if I can just convince her to let me have it a little early! 

mbb


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

BushwackerinPA said:


> trigger = pulled.
> 
> Mudd what shipping did you get?


From OS....$129.00 No tax, no shipping charge. 3 days in my grubby little hands.

Video quality is awesome! 30FPS is the way to go.

Yes, it records sound. Took it out yesterday on the trails. 1.3GB used on a 39 minute ride with 30FPS. Looking for editing software now. A little tricky setting it up on the helmet, but making adjustments using an inclinometer, and trial and error.

Advise is to not record the entire ride. 
Record in sections so the files are more manageable.

OS is soliciting videos on their website. So, post up!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

leaknoil said:


> Cheapest I found was $99 and free shipping from amazon. I received an email that it was shipped yesterday. Yes it records sound. The camera is so new that there isn't much video posted on the web. Lots of ATC-1000 video though. Check out "youtube.com"


Cheapest price on the web here: http://www.digitalphotographystuff.com/DPSPROD-43415.html


----------



## x5rdman (May 13, 2006)

Mudd, post some sample vids! I am thinking of buying one just to have some cheap video of some rides. But would like to see a ride video with some sound.


----------



## Blendthree (Feb 10, 2006)

We reviewed the Hawk Helmet cam this month (and have sample clips):
http://www.mountainbiketales.com/reviews/cam.htm


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*bah*

I just read the glowing review mbt gave it, then checked out the posted clips. I'd say the quality of the clips equate to a big fat 0 rating in my book. no thanks--I'll keep my awkward cam in a mule and lipstick on d helmet until someone volunteers to make a mount for one of my helnets.



Blendthree said:


> We reviewed the Hawk Helmet cam this month (and have sample clips):
> http://www.mountainbiketales.com/reviews/cam.htm


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been playing with my ATC 2000 now for a week. Wow, without a view finder it is fairly difficult to aim. Monkeying around the culdisac is one thing -- singetrack is another. So far I've gotten 50 minutes of trail 5-10 feet in front of me (the footage is almost enough to make one dizzy since I don't have a horizon line). 

Handlebar mounting is kinda cool but has two draw backs -- lots of shaking and lots of vibration noise. It is neat because when you open it up on flowing single track you can really feel how the bike moves on the trail. It is also pretty cool because the trail obstacles really pop out well. The funny thing is that the microphone is fairly weak -- but when the unit is hbar mounted the vibration noise (offroad) and tire noise (on road) is fairly loud.

Helmet mounting looks like the best for quality but it is hard to get the aim right. I never realized how much I look at the gound when I'm riding. Saturday's ride was better for aim, but I was reluctant to firmly mount the camera since I knew the aim wasn't totally right. The resultant video is non-stop camera bounces. I do think that I'll have the mounting angle right next time I head out and should start getting some cool footage. The main drawback for helmet mounting seems to be that everything on the trail seems tame (drops look like little bumps, rocks look smaller etc.) I get home from a ride and watch the video and call my wife and kids in to watch this cool section of trail and they tell me that it looks boring. I try to explain that that is a 30" drop and they don't seem to care. :skep: 

Video quality is pretty good for the money. I'll shorten some segements with Premier tomorrow at work and post them on my BARTA-NV website. It does take a while to download the files at the full 640x480 30fps -- the files get big in a hurry (2Gig for a hour of video).

mbb


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> I just read the glowing review mbt gave it, then checked out the posted clips. I'd say the quality of the clips equate to a big fat 0 rating in my book. no thanks--I'll keep my awkward cam in a mule and lipstick on d helmet until someone volunteers to make a mount for one of my helnets.


Yeah the clips really do a good job of proving the more recreational/ just for fun nature of the Tony Hawk Helmet Cam better then any words could. It's easy to use, cheap, and pretty shock absorbant but there is no debate to the fact that camcorder footage this is not! Ah well, I have some fun with mine but everyone's positive reports to the ATC2000 have me considering the upgrade.

mattbikeboy, please share some footage with us when you have it all worked out. You said that the ATC was really hard to aim, does it have any lazer targeting system like the Hawk cam?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

mattbikeboy said:


> I've been playing with my ATC 2000 now for a week. Wow, without a view finder it is fairly difficult to aim. Monkeying around the culdisac is one thing -- singetrack is another. So far I've gotten 50 minutes of trail 5-10 feet in front of me (the footage is almost enough to make one dizzy since I don't have a horizon line).
> 
> Handlebar mounting is kinda cool but has two draw backs -- lots of shaking and lots of vibration noise. It is neat because when you open it up on flowing single track you can really feel how the bike moves on the trail. It is also pretty cool because the trail obstacles really pop out well. The funny thing is that the microphone is fairly weak -- but when the unit is hbar mounted the vibration noise (offroad) and tire noise (on road) is fairly loud.
> 
> ...


To get the aim proper, I had to make a few short "parking lot" runs. I have the camera mount tie-wrapped toward the back of my Giro Xen helmet.

Anyone know of some decent video editing software?


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Mudd said:


> To get the aim proper, I had to make a few short "parking lot" runs. I have the camera mount tie-wrapped toward the back of my Giro Xen helmet.
> 
> Anyone know of some decent video editing software?


Yep, I've done that -- but riding in the street doesn't set me up well for riding on singletrack. My problem was I mounted the camera too far forward (like the picture up above in the thread) and I couldn't rig it to be aiming high enough. I think I have it figured out now though. :thumbsup:

I was hoping to get the video shorted to a reasonable length to post on the web today. Well, my Adobe Premier Pro version is so old it won't import the AVI files. So I'll have the new Premier Pro 2.0 next week. I tried using Avid Free DV last night but it is really slow importing the files and turned out a horrible Quicktime segment that was twice the file size as the original and half the quality. The Avid product may be ok, but I'm not familiar with it and don't know the interface. I'll stick to Adobe Premier Pro (not horribly expensive if you order through the Academic Superstore).

mbb


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

well if you are willing to do linux it is no prob, but in winders microsoft movie maker will shrink it down to youtube with ease.

comes free with windows XP


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, I got Premier Pro 2 and here is the link to check it out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2525425#post2525425

mbb


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

mattbikeboy said:


> Okay, I got Premier Pro 2 and here is the link to check it out.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2525425#post2525425
> 
> mbb


Thanks for the sample vid. 
Is the quality much better uncompressed? The ground appears to 'pulse'. Due to the 30fps rate?


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Haggis said:


> Thanks for the sample vid.
> Is the quality much better uncompressed? The ground appears to 'pulse'. Due to the 30fps rate?


Yes and the camera was handlebar mounted which really caused a lot of the pulsing and shaking. All the helmet mounted stuff I've shot in the past couple of weeks was aimed to low and not very fun to watch. I I did shoot a bunch a Bootleg Canyon today with the camera mounted to my helmet and will sort through it and post some.

mbb


----------

